
Show HN: Creating a Pop Ballad Generator - jsat
http://jsat.io/blog/2015/03/26/pop-ballad-generator/
======
jasonallen
Pretty interesting. Too bad the synths are generic and no beat. I'm pretty
sure with more work this could substitute most electronica I listen to when I
code.

